

Intel will support USB 3 alongside Thunderbolt - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/intel-will-support-usb-3-alongside-thunderbolt/

======
zokier
Thunderbolt is essentially external PCIe lane. I think its rather obvious that
it isn't competing with USB (which is best suited for elcheapo gadgets)

------
kayoone
Somebody should just bring a USB 3.0 Hub that works with Thunderbolt and i
would be fine. Multiple Monitors galore ;)

~~~
elai
I think someone is working on a thunderbolt -> USB3 + more hub. I personally
can't wait until the next gen macbook airs have thunderbolt and hopefully
usb3. There would be finally a way to transfer data to/from them in a quick
way, their biggest flaw currently. It would also allow me to have a two
connection laptop dock too.

~~~
jws
Computing may be sufficiently advanced when the biggest thing I am looking
forward to is not having to plug in both my display and USB connector when I
sit down at my office.

~~~
huxley
Yeah, same here. I really hope that Wacom goes for the Thunderbolt.

My current rig includes a 12" Cintiq which has a mess of cables, a breakout
box, a wall wart, needs a Displayport to DVI adaptor, etc etc.

The mess of cables is exactly like this:

[http://www.photofacts.nl/fotografie/foto/et/wacom_cintiq_cab...](http://www.photofacts.nl/fotografie/foto/et/wacom_cintiq_cables.jpg)

Hate the cables so much.

